

CFPB Complaint Database Now Public, with API - andrewfong
http://www.consumerfinance.gov/blog/today-we-begin-to-share-the-story-of-your-complaints/

======
breakingcups
This is incredibly cool actually. This can really provide some insight into
common shady practices.

